# Question about KS Minis



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 8, 2007)

I may be remembering wrong, but didn't the cone of silence drop




and we were supposed to either learn more or be able to start contacting Mr. Trembly again on 11/7/07?

Maybe I was having a senior moment and I've got my facts confused! Wouldn't be the first time!


----------



## Gini (Nov 8, 2007)

Parmela

We all hope to hear in the next few days as to what is happening.. We will then post the outcome

of the horses, with facts and with reports from the fosters on how the others are doing. Thank you

for asking about the horses. Ginny StP will come on with a report as soon as we hear.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the update.

There isn't a day that goes by that I don't think about those poor souls and Mr. Trembly.



I worry about them constantly and would sure like to know what their fate is. Winter is coming on so fast now...I just am very concerned...


----------



## Marty (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey Parm, thanks for asking.

We do have reports that are coming in on fosters most of which will knock your socks off.

Stay tuned to this channel (forum)


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Marty what happened to those reports on the fostered Kansas minis? I'm sure a lot of us would love to hear how they're progressing.


----------

